
Al Gore: Web 2.0 Needs a Purpose - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/al_gore_web_20_needs_a_purpose_1.php
======
hugh
_Much like puppies, according to Mr. Gore, Web 2.0 has to have a purpose. The
purpose he urges us to consider is to bring about a higher level of
consciousness about our relationship with this planet._

Let me rephrase that for you, Al:

 _The purpose of Web 2.0 should be the promotion of Al Gore's own personal
agenda._

Also, what kind of stupid analogy is that? Puppies don't need purposes.
Puppies are puppies.

~~~
rms
Al Gore is kind of cute. He tries so hard but doesn't quite get it.

------
lacker
I read this headline as "Al Gore 2.0 Needs a Purpose". And the article was
pretty much exactly what I expected.

------
viggity
Long story short: My mother in law's friend worked for the DNC, Al Gore was
coming to town and as a condition of him coming he demands to be driven around
in a hybrid car. My mother in law drives a Prius, so he rode around in her
car. But here is the ridiculous part: the Prius pulled up on the tarmac of the
airport to pick him up off of his gas guzzling Gulf Stream Jet.

Global Warming: I'll start acting like its an emergency when the people who
are telling me its an emergency start acting like its an emergency.

